# Copake Pics



## dfa242 (Apr 19, 2013)

Here are a few preliminary pics from today's swap - more to follow.  That motorcycle is a rare 1911 Pope - could be yours today for $42K.


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## dfa242 (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## dfa242 (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Gary Mc (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks for posting these Dean, it is greatly appreciated!!!!!!!!  Wish I was there.


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## MrColumbia (Apr 19, 2013)

You beat me to it. Here is some more pictures. Too many to put here but I have all I took up on my site at this link;

http://vintagecolumbiabikes.com/id118.html


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Nickinator (Apr 19, 2013)

looks like a good time!  Anybody know how much was on the twin 4 star?  guessing that was chris (scrubinrims) colson commander.
boy Would I love to own that pope. one day I will get a 21 yale like my great grandpa owned.

Nick.


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 19, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> looks like a good time!  Anybody know how much was on the twin 4 star?  guessing that was chris (scrubinrims) colson commander.
> boy Would I love to own that pope. one day I will get a 21 yale like my great grandpa owned.
> 
> Nick.




The guy was asking $1500 for the twin and although I didn't hear the final price, it was rolled away pretty quickly.  And yes, that was Chris' Commander.  It was a great day with a little bit of everything for sale.


----------



## Springer Tom (Apr 19, 2013)

The Elgin was wheeled away by my brother........


----------



## RJWess (Apr 19, 2013)

Springer Tom said:


> The Elgin was wheeled away by my brother........




What a super deal!!


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Nickinator (Apr 19, 2013)

who bought the CWC Shepard torpedo badged bike?  that badge was awesome!!!!!  wouldn't mind getting my hands on that badge.

Nick.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 19, 2013)

coolest badge ever.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 19, 2013)

*Pic of the bicycle with*



dfa242 said:


> View attachment 92854View attachment 92855View attachment 92856View attachment 92857View attachment 92858View attachment 92859View attachment 92860View attachment 92861




Do you have a pic of what the Shelby Beauty Bike Badge was attached to ... thanks


----------



## Flat Tire (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks for the pics! Looks like a great swap and turnout......now I'm really stoked for MLC!!!


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 19, 2013)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Do you have a pic of what the Shelby Beauty Bike Badge was attached to ... thanks




I didn't get a pic of it, but it's actually an exercize bike - the badge was the best part on it!


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 19, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> coolest badge ever.View attachment 92899




That is a cool badge - I don't know who may have bought the bike.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 19, 2013)

I would die if it was at memory lane. It would be mine.




dfa242 said:


> That is a cool badge - I don't know who may have bought the bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 19, 2013)

dfa242 said:


> I didn't get a pic of it, but it's actually an exercize bike - the badge was the best part on it!




I have one of those badges and considered putting it on my girls Speedline. Just curious as to what you thought about selling prices up there. The Elgin Twin was a smok'n deal but what about those early sprung safetys? Others? Thanks for the pics. I have a blank 16G card for my camera for MLC/AA! V/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 19, 2013)

we have a good camera and a 16g as well ready to snap some good pictures!

Nick.


Freqman1 said:


> I have one of those badges and considered putting it on my girls Speedline. Just curious as to what you thought about selling prices up there. The Elgin Twin was a smok'n deal but what about those early sprung safetys? Others? Thanks for the pics. I have a blank 16G card for my camera for MLC/AA! V/r Shawn


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 19, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Just curious as to what you thought about selling prices up there.




I'd say prices were kind of all over the place - some really good deals, some crazy high, and some seemed just about right. In general, with a few exceptions, I thought most of the early safties and highwheels seemed on the high side. I bought that teens bike in the first pic for less than I would have paid. No badge so it's a bit of a mystery - I'll provide some better pics Sunday when I get it home.


----------



## slick (Apr 19, 2013)

Great pictures dfa242. Thanks for sharing. i definately know that Karla and i need to go next year now for sure!! 

Karla wants the CWC Shepards Torpedo bike now. Thanks Nick for poiting that out to add to her list of wants. She is up to 13 bikes now i think?? I'M RUNNING OUT OF SPACE FOR MY BIKES!!! HAHA!!


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 19, 2013)

*few more*

here are a few more that my buddy posted on facebook.

Nick.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Apr 19, 2013)

Nice thanxs for posting some pics maybe next year ill make a trip out there look like they had some good stuff there!!


----------



## Iverider (Apr 22, 2013)

Daaaaamn...lot of nice bikes there...but that mono-wheel...now THAT is awesome!!!


----------



## jd56 (Apr 22, 2013)

dfa242 said:


> View attachment 92838View attachment 92839View attachment 92840View attachment 92841View attachment 92842View attachment 92843View attachment 92844View attachment 92845




Dean that coppertone Eldorado looks as good as the one you got for me....any idea what they were asking for it?

Thanks for the pics....wish I could attend these shows.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey John,
The owner wasn't around when I took the pic and when I went by again it was gone, so I don't know the story on it.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 22, 2013)

I know you thought of me when you saw it....lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 22, 2013)

*Thanks ......*



dfa242 said:


> I didn't get a pic of it, but it's actually an exercize bike - the badge was the best part on it!




I saw another one of those "Beauty" badges recently & that was the first one I saw ... So using the exercise bike would make you a "Beauty" I guess ......Ride Vintage ..Frank


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 24, 2013)

dfa242 said:


> View attachment 92838View attachment 92839View attachment 92840




I just realized this is the same one that's been on ebay for a while - he was asking $5800 at Copake.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 24, 2013)

great pics!!!!  more........


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 24, 2013)

bricycle said:


> great pics!!!!  more........




Sorry, Bri - that's all I got!


----------



## thehugheseum (Apr 24, 2013)

great pics,thanks for posting,i had given thought to shipping my flesh out there but it couldnt materialize.............anyone know if the pope motorcycle was for sale and price/contact?


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 24, 2013)

thehugheseum said:


> great pics,thanks for posting,i had given thought to shipping my flesh out there but it couldnt materialize.............anyone know if the pope motorcycle was for sale and price/contact?




The asking price for the Pope motorcycle was $42,000 - you might try contacting the seller of this Indian as they were being offered in the same space in the field at Copake.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/310632883980?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_494wt_846


----------



## thehugheseum (Apr 24, 2013)

thanks! i will check into it


----------



## StevieZ (Apr 24, 2013)

If you guys are talking about the Eldorado that was leaning by a trailor. It was mine. I sold it to a guy that was pretty cool. He got a cool bike. It needed a little cleaning. Also needed the fender rocket. I Hope he has fun with it.


----------

